# Eldar Idea - Mantle of the Laughing God



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I just finished watching the anime Ergo Proxy (amazing by the way) and I got an idea for the new "Mantle of the Laughing God" artifact for the eldar. I plan on converting a farseer or autarch with a mask similar to that of Ergo Proxy. Maybe I will heavily modify a Deceiver model, but I feel like that has been overly done. The Deceiver might look good covered in greenstuff robes. Anyone have suggestions for base models?




























Thoughts/comments would be appreciated!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am not familiar with that program: what scale is Ergo Proxy? Are you looking for Monstrous Creature sized, or will human scale work as well?


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

A bit larger than an average male. ~7ft maybe. The scale isn't too much of a concern. I think I would rather him be around MC size. Similar to that of the c'tan.


----------

